# Single phase 120/208/240 motor rotation



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f28/single-phase-motor-wants-reversed-16049/


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Sounds like he messed up the tap wiring then. Thanks I'll pull it down in the am


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Since mine is dual voltage does anyone happen to know which wires got switched up?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Google the wiring diagram & check the motor nameplate.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the leads are numbered, 99% of the time 5&8 are the start winding. The polarity of the start winding vs. the run windings will determine rotation. 

Basically, the vast majority of the time if 8 is connected to 4 (and possibly other leads as well) then it'll turn clockwise when viewed from the back. If 5 is connected to 4, it'll turn CCW. 

If it runs backward, swap 5 & 8 and it'll turn the other way. If the lead are colored, 5 is usually black and 8 is usually red.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

micromind said:


> If the leads are numbered, 99% of the time 5&8 are the start winding. The polarity of the start winding vs. the run windings will determine rotation.
> 
> Basically, the vast majority of the time if 8 is connected to 4 (and possibly other leads as well) then it'll turn clockwise when viewed from the back. If 5 is connected to 4, it'll turn CCW.
> 
> If it runs backward, swap 5 & 8 and it'll turn the other way. If the lead are colored, 5 is usually black and 8 is usually red.


In addition to Robs post. If there are no numbers, 5 & 8 are red and black. Just interchange them to reverse.


----------

